# goat fetus chart



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

has anyone every seen a chart that shows the development of a goat fetus and a chart with the stages of a goat pregnancy. 

Donna B


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to see one too..... would give me an idea as far as how far along Binkey was when her doeling died.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I saw one once when I very first got into goats and now I can not find one on the net to save my life.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

This is for pygmys and no pictures but does give how much they should weigh at each stage of development. http://www.maggidans.com/FETAL%20DEVELO ... 20GOAT.doc

Here is another one: http://goat-link.com/content/view/141/144/


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you I had found one of those...

Thank you

Donna B


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a problem, I think I remember the one you are talking about, it had a picture for each stage of gestation.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> I saw one once when I very first got into goats and now I can not find one on the net to save my life.


it has since been removed from the net

dont know why but I had the link on my website and now the link doesnt work

actually just checked I still have the link on my website but it doesnt work


----------



## goatlady (Nov 21, 2007)

After much research I did create this one:http://goat-link.com/content/view/141/144/ years ago.. the one with the drawings was a copyright infringement- the gal asked me for some information for personal use for her daughter and then had someone create the drawings to go along with it and posted it as her own.  I never got credit for any of the work or research.. Sorry I don't have drawings with it.


----------

